# the obligate tree



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

so a while back I decided to try something new as a replacement/substitute to some of my bromeliads in my obligate vivs..... surprisingly, 6/8 vivs currently with obligate trees have either laid clutches,transported tads into them and few froglets walk out. I dont know if anyone has done it as credit isn't what Im looking for rather than a thanks if it hasnt yet been done... I wanted to wait and test out and post results and so here it is.... very simple and easy to make... 

1.hobby lobby basket/flower plastic coated green wire
2. lots of white film cans
3. styrofoam base
4. 1 needle and lighter to poke hole at top of film can

I did some standing trees mixed in with high growing plants as you will see in these first pics.... every arm you can bend to have canisters at any angle youd like(for laying/deposition) then my next set of pictures will show how I now used these trees and attache to great stuff back grounds hanging down with arms and cans vertically and horizontal for pums that like to use background cans to lay.


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

another flash pic


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Very cool! I do something similar by mounting a bunch of film cans or condiment cups to the back of cypress knees or thick branches. That way, I can hide the cans from view, but still use many in the tank.


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

thanks. theyve been making great use of these. especially the vivs with groups.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

On occasion with my Ranitomeya I have cable tied clusters of FC's to thin Oak or Prunus twigs and simply lean them against the inside of the viv.

When a pair starts to breed unexpectedly or they have already utilized all of the available deposition sites, these are quick and easy to knock up.

Also, if you are looking to pull tads to raise yourself you can simply remove the entire stick, tadpoles n' all. Which is a hell of a lot easier than rooting around the viv for eggs and much less intrusive on the frogs.

A+ for ingenuity Frogwrangler!

Regards,
Richie


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

hopefully i dont find drowned froglets in some cans haha...so far so good


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

This is a very creative technique, I look forward to hearing the results!


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

Dev30ils said:


> This is a very creative technique, I look forward to hearing the results!


thanks
and check out pic above. dont know if two pums morphed in one cup or if theyre neighbors and ones visiting.... I have tads in others and eggs. Im working on background trees too. so I dont waste $$$ ordering broms and mounting them and watching them rot


----------



## Chillean frog (Nov 29, 2011)

I really like this idea I'll probably try this in some of my tanks


----------



## TxFrogWrangler (Jun 14, 2012)

Chillean frog said:


> I really like this idea I'll probably try this in some of my tanks


youd be surprised how well its gonna work


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I think I saw this on Rob Melacon's site, maybe his old one, using condiment cups on a multi-fingered branch. I like the idea of condiment cups, because you can have an outer painted or coco covered cup and slip in new cups as needed or remove cups with tads to check. Another thing to add to my list of experiments...


----------

